# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Dan Steer/The Quails with mando accompaniment!

## Marc Woodward

Recently played at an impromptu session with Dan Steer the frontman singer/songwriter from British indie band The Quails (who've played with Muse, Motorhead, The Kooks, Primal Scream etc).
Anyway if you're interested here's some iphone footage....
http://youtu.be/cLd_e7DCB34


Cheers,
Marc


http://www.myspace.com/marcwoodward

----------

